# :

## 45

' ________' ( 450101001)    500  / ' "  ""' ( 7830001405,  780201001)      ' '         1.80000 


  ' ________' ( ' ')    500  / ' "  ""' ( 7830001405,  780201001)      1.80000         ' '

   -     ,    -,   ,       -          ..    ,   -        . 

 ,  2     1      .

----------


## deklarant_

?
      ,               ,    ,         ( ),        ,     .


   ?      " ",  2014.,   ,     ""     ""      -.     "".
  ,    .
       " "      " "  " "    .          "",    .         ,        "      ".          .
    3                .           -    ,    ,     - .

----------

2         (     ),   3     ,

----------

,      23 ,      2      .
      ..     ,      -      .
       ,     4 ,   .

----------

,      23 ,      2      .
      ..     ,      -      .
       ,     4 ,   .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      23 ,      2      .
>       ..     ,      -      .
>        ,     4 ,   .


 #2,

----------



----------

, ** ,        ,  -    ..    .     4 ,      (    )

----------


## zhenay32

, , .     3 ,        "      "  6               :
     .
     :  : 4.30.  :    4.30.15.  : 3212000880.  : 324501001.  : 2014.  : 9.
 	      .
 	               R2_3212000880_064_15072014_511F16AF-3D30-4788-8473-FED0F407F10A.XML
 	              .
 	      .
 	              ,      .
  ? ?

----------


## zhenay32

,  .

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  .


                  , ..          .    - ,       . ,     -  ,          ,    ,              ,        .

----------


## zhenay32

,  !     260 -         261,262,263.

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  !     260 -         261,262,263.


  261-263     :,   ( 6.5%)   .      260.      .12.
http://www.fsrar.ru/news/view?id=869 
   12    ,      III  2014    "261", "262"  "263",         II  2014    "260". 
    (-,   ..)   260        .11     .

----------

!           4  2012 .  :
  ' "..."' ( 165501001)    500  / ' " "' ( 4026008114,  770702001)      ' '         1.42600
  ' "..."' ( 165501001)    500  / ' " "' ( 4026008114,  997350001)      1.42600         ' '.
    . ?

----------

> !           4  2012 .  :
>   ' "..."' ( 165501001)    500  / ' " "' ( 4026008114,  770702001)      ' '         1.42600
>   ' "..."' ( 165501001)    500  / ' " "' ( 4026008114,  997350001)      1.42600         ' '.
>     . ?


    ,        4  2012?    ?

----------

> ,        4  2012?    ?


,  .    .

----------

,     .

----------

> ,     .


4  2012     ( ,   -   ),  , ,            .   ,     ,  .

----------

> 4  2012     ( ,   -   ),  , ,            .   ,     ,  .


  !

----------

!!!
       3 . 2014.  ,         ,     2 . 2014         3  2014.  ,    "" - ,        2 .  3 . 2014.      3 . 2014.    . 
   .   ,                (..   ).      .  ,     3  2014.      ""  ,     2  3 . 2014, ..        .

  ,     2 . 2014.     3 . 2014 . (   ,    ).   3 . 2014 - ,   .

:  ????
   3 . 2014.         ,        2 . 2014. , ..      . 
      2. 2014,    ,    3 . 2014. ,          -  , ..      ,   .
 !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deklarant_

,       .       (   ),

----------


## Viki33

!
    -     2     3  -       ((( ,     .     -  2 .,                        4 ?

----------


## Alice_Foxy

> !
>     -     2     3  -       ((( ,     .     -  2 .,                        4 ?


    ?

----------


## Viki33

> ?


 1 8

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>     -     2     3  -       ((( ,     .     -  2 .,                        4 ?


        ?
      :       .      ,   - .    ?  ,           .      ,     ,               .
       ?

----------


## Viki33

,   3 .,          ,         - "   330301001    200  / '   "" ' ( 0800009185,  080001001)      0.15000         0.10000 "

----------

> ,   3 .,          ,         - "   330301001    200  / '   "" ' ( 0800009185,  080001001)      0.15000         0.10000 "


   :  3      ?   3 ,      ( 31.12.2014 23:59:59  )

----------


## Viki33

> :  3      ?   3 ,      ( 31.12.2014 23:59:59  )


      ,      3  .

----------

> ,      3  .


,      ,       .
 :      ? 
    -  ?

----------


## Viki33

> ,      ,       .
>  :      ? 
>     -  ?


 ,         ,  ...      ..
=
200	   "" 	0800009185	080001001	0,15000-   3 .    (   ,  2)
    3 .-"   330301001    200  / '   "" ' ( 0800009185,  080001001)      0.15000         0.10000 "
 :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,         ,  ...      ..
> =
> 200	   "" 	0800009185	080001001	0,15000-   3 .    (   ,  2)
>     3 .-"   330301001    200  / '   "" ' ( 0800009185,  080001001)      0.15000         0.10000 "


      ....     ,     ,      ,    2 ,     3- . ,   ,   3- ""

----------


## Viki33

> ....     ,     ,      ,    2 ,     3- . ,   ,   3- ""


,   ,    .  :Sorry:

----------

> ,   ,    .


 !    . ,

----------


## 22

!
 ,           (     ,     ,      )
   !

----------


## deklarant_

> !
>  ,           (     ,     ,      )
>    !


    ,      ,      .          .  .1    -             .  ()       .
     -,    , ..     .

----------


## Delia Delia

,        ?

----------

, ,    3  ,        4    3    ??!!!((((
 "    .   :    910345001    403  / ' "   "' ( 9202002720,  920201001)      2.25000         1.35000"
 ..,         1  ((((     1    !!!... ((((???     1   )))
,  -           ,  -  4???

----------

> , ,    3  ,        4    3    ??!!!((((
>  "    .   :    910345001    403  / ' "   "' ( 9202002720,  920201001)      2.25000         1.35000"
>  ..,         1  ((((     1    !!!... ((((???     1   )))
> ,  -           ,  -  4???



 !

     3   31  2015 .      ,     .        http://www.fsrar.ru/contacts . 
,     1   .         ,     5    ..

----------

,  .
   . 
  12  1       01.01.2016.   .    4 2015.   ,   (    ,     ).  ,        4,         4 .    ?   ?

----------

